# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  दोस्तों  'मिनी फाइनल' का प्रेशर भारत पर ........

## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने दूसरे क्वॉर्टर फाइनल से पहले जबानी जंग शुरू कर दी है। कंगारू टीम की तरफ से कोच टिम नील्सन ने मोर्चा संभाला है। कोच ने क्वॉर्टर फाइनल को ' मिनी फाइनल ' करार देते हुए कहा कि दबाव टीम इंडिया पर होगा , क्योंकि वह अपने घर में खेल रही है। नील्सन ने कहा कि ऑस्ट्रेलियाई टीम इस मैच में बिना किसी डर के उतरेगी। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों ,
ऑस्ट्रेलियाई कोच ने कहा कि हम सोच रहे थे कि वर्ल्ड कप के फाइनल में हमारा सामना भारत से होगा , मगर अब हमें क्वॉर्टर फाइनल में ही मेजबान टीम से भिड़ना है। ऐसे में ऑस्ट्रेलिया अहमदाबाद के मैच को ' मिनी फाइनल ' की तरह खेलेगी। नील्सन ने कहा , ' यह उत्साहजनक है , यह एक शानदार मिनी फाइनल होगा। आप जब यहां आएंगे तो आपके दिमाग में एक ही सवाल होगा कि मैच का रिजल्ट क्या होगा ? भारत के खिलाफ फाइनल खेलना अच्छा होता। मगर , हमें अपना फाइनल अगले कुछ दिन में भारत के खिलाफ खेलना है। ' उन्होंने कहा कि मुझे पूरा भरोसा है कि वे ( टीम इंडिया ) हमारे खिलाफ नहीं खेलना चाहते थे। यह हमारे पक्ष में है। ऑस्ट्रेलियाई कोच ने कहा कि भारत के खिलाफ उसके घर में घरेलू दर्शकों के सामने खेलना में हमारे लिए रोमांचक और चुनौतीपूर्ण होगा। हमें कोेई डर नहीं है , क्योंकि हमें पता है कि हम नॉकआउट राउंड में हैं। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

डर तो ऑस्ट्रेलिया को भी है .पहला वर्ल्ड का मैच पाकिस्तान से हारे  है .कहीं वही कहानी इंडिया के साथ वाले मैच मैं  रीपीट न हो जाये.ऑस्ट्रेलिया की बैटिंग लाइन कमजोर दिख रही है. मोटरा के विकेट पे नही लगता ऑस्ट्रेलिया के बोलर चल पायेगे.ये बेटिंग वेकेट है.

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
नील्सन का मानना है कि भारत पर घरेलू सरजमीं पर खेलने का दबाव हो सकता है। नील्सन ने कहा कि घर में खेलना उनके लिए बड़ी चीज है। इसका थोड़ा दबाव उन पर होगा और अगर हम मैच की अच्छी शुरुआत करते हैं तो निश्चित तौर पर भारत पर इसका असर पड़ेगा। दर्शकों का व्यवहार भारतीय क्रिकेटरों के दिमाग पर असर डालेगा , जिससे हमें माइंड गेम खेलने का मौका मिलेगा। नील्सन ने कहा मीडिया की नजरें टीम इंडिया पर टिकी होने के कारण ऑस्ट्रेलिया को चुपचाप तैयारी करने में मदद मिलेगी। भारतीय बल्लेबाजी क्रम साउथ अफ्रीका और वेस्ट इंडीज के खिलाफ ध्वस्त हो गया था , लेकिन नील्सन ने कहा कि भारत को अच्छी शुरुआत का मौका देना टीम पर भारी पड़ सकता है। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

> डर तो ऑस्ट्रेलिया को भी है .पहला वर्ल्ड का मैच पाकिस्तान से हारे  है .कहीं वही कहानी इंडिया के साथ वाले मैच मैं  रीपीट न हो जाये.ऑस्ट्रेलिया की बैटिंग लाइन कमजोर दिख रही है. मोटरा के विकेट पे नही लगता ऑस्ट्रेलिया के बोलर चल पायेगे.ये बेटिंग वेकेट है.


 
 :Globe: मेरे दोस्त, अहम यह है कि भारत ने 1987 के वर्ल्ड से अब तक क्रिकेट के सबसे बड़े मुकाबले में कभी ऑस्ट्रेलिया को नहीं हराया है। भारत का घरेलू मैदानों पर भी ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ रेकॉर्ड अच्छा नहीं है। पिछले पांच साल में भारत में खेले गए 15 वन डे मैचों में से ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने नौ में जीत दर्ज की है। 10 वें वर्ल्ड कप में भारत और ऑस्ट्रेलिया दोनों ने ग्रुप राउंड में एक - एक मैच गंवाया है। ऑस्ट्रेलिया को इस बार खिताब का प्रबल दावेदार नहीं माना जा रहा और शनिवार को पाकिस्तान ने कोलंबो में वर्ल्ड कप में उनके अजेय अभियान पर भी विराम लगा दिया। क्वॉर्टर फाइनल में दोनों टीमों की भिड़ंत गुरुवार को अहमदाबाद के मोटेरा मैदान पर होगी.......... :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## SUNIL1107

*विश्व विजेता को हरा कर वापस घर भेजने पर और टीम इंडिया को विश्व कप की दौड़ में पहली सीढ़ी पार करने की हार्दिक बधाई, दोस्तों आप सभी की दुआएं रंग लायीं , हम सब एक बार फिर से दुआ करें कि भारत की जीत का  यह विजय रथ विश्व कप जीतने तक अनवरत रूप से चलता रहे ! *

----------

